# unusual and unique trail cam pics



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Does anyone have any out of the ordinary,weird,unusual, or strange trail cam pics?I love seeing strange things captured on trail cams. Post up some pics!


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

Awww this is going to be good. Can't wait to see'um.


----------



## 12-Ringer (Jan 3, 2008)

Just take a walk through the trespasser thread...you'll see more strange pics than you know what to do with....

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=693103


Joe


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

*Kentucky Wildcat*

Not that unusual I guess but I have never seen a bobcat, but I caught this one on my trail cam last week. We call them KENTUCKY WILDCATS!!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool pic!


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

Ditch Tiger/Lawn Puma mile from any house half mile from any road









Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zmelcher123 (Sep 16, 2011)

View attachment 1772149


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

zmelcher123 said:


> View attachment 1772149


He's just showing off. Cool picture.


----------



## boelrich2 (Sep 27, 2006)

a big bobcat I got at the begining of September. Figure hes close to 35 pounds. Located in northern Wisconsin


----------



## Mallardbreath (Dec 7, 2007)

Following with the bobcat theme. This one is carrying a squirrel:


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

*Coyote Stalking a Bear*
I believe the coyote killed a fawn. In the first few pics there is a glimpse of the coyote chasing something and I assume it was a fawn. I got a few hundred pics of the doe frantically searching for something after that. Then the bear shows up and I believe they were fighting for the kill.


----------



## wv-outdoor (Jul 31, 2012)

*Interesting videos of some Bears*


----------



## DWBlue (Sep 17, 2012)

Here's a couple of gay bucks....










still going at it a month later.....


----------



## Gatr13 (Sep 21, 2013)

^^^ The little fox in the first pic above is like Whisky Tango Foxtrot??!!^^^ Lol


----------



## 8pnter (Jan 26, 2011)

The funniest pic ever.foxx is like "what the heck are those boys doing"


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

What's the story behind the buck going down

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


----------



## zhunter62 (Feb 3, 2007)

To cool guys, I have sent he gay buck pictures before never realized they were taken a month apart. Really makes you wonder sometimes.


----------



## rfeather (Jul 27, 2012)

rut hunt said:


> What's the story behind the buck going down
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 4


I Assume he was chasing the other buck and just slipped. There were pictures of him later and he was fine. Just boys being boys!


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

i think this spike was trying to make a phone call with my camera...


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

cool pictures keep them coming.


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Collect call to this one


----------



## MARTIN BOBCAT (Mar 18, 2007)

hookedonbow said:


> Collect call to this one
> View attachment 1772519


lol, can you hear me now??

not sure exactly what this is, but i think it's just a bear with it's face in my camera....


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

DWBlue said:


> Here's a couple of gay bucks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think you found their secret meeting spot... lol


----------



## katcop (Nov 19, 2009)

This has to be my strangest but coolest cam picture.


----------



## ESMO-Joe (Oct 18, 2004)

It took a second to pick that one, hope he got away.


----------



## yokelokie (Dec 11, 2009)

MARTIN BOBCAT said:


> lol, can you hear me now??
> 
> not sure exactly what this is, but i think it's just a bear with it's face in my camera....
> 
> View attachment 1772521


Very close-up of deer's forehead and right eye.


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

wv-outdoor said:


> *Interesting videos of some Bears*


Cool video. I liked it when the little bear walked up to the tree and scratched the same way the big one did. Awsome.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

cool pics


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## DeathSeason (Feb 1, 2013)

lovestobowhunt said:


> View attachment 1772780


Where was this taken?


----------



## t-maxx (Nov 17, 2003)

Recent one from my trail cam. Kind of an odd posture I thought? Looks like he's excited about something.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Probably excited about the loaf he just dropped. ;-)


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I think it is a ****


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

DeathSeason said:


> Where was this taken?


In Oregon, in the lower part of the Cascade range. We found the the doe kill pictured below and set the camera up to see when the cougar came back. Tried hunting over the spot, but no luck. We actually first found the scuffle on the road and then the blood trail that we followed to the buried doe.


----------



## Flatfoot (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## bschiltz (Sep 27, 2011)

Skunk


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

skunk!!!!


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

I call him the zombie buck...not really, but the camera made him look kinda creepy


----------



## HuntingKit (Sep 27, 2013)

I have been lmao at the gay bucks and the farting doe. 5 pound bag of game feed:$16. 8 megapixel game cam:$150. Catching a couple gay deer and a deer, a doe nonetheless(who said women don't pass gas), ripping an old donkey stomping fartriceless


----------



## lovestobowhunt (Aug 14, 2009)

A hawk, not the best picture.


----------



## readonly (Nov 20, 2008)

coolest one I ever saw was on another forum....guy had a pic at night that showed a deer, then in the background on the other side of the field you could see a different trail cam going off at the exact same time, with the flash lighting up a deer in the distance.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

A few.
* 

* 

* 

*


----------



## Mestang99 (Jan 10, 2013)

...


----------



## wideerguy9 (Jun 26, 2005)

Highly doubt I will ever get anything like this again....


----------



## Hessticles (Jul 17, 2013)




----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

I got a few.






any guesses?


----------



## flyrod04 (May 23, 2013)

ofashea said:


> I got a few.
> View attachment 1772869
> any guesses?



Its a coyote, with its head to the bottom right of the photo, and the tail to the left lower part.


----------



## rutjunky (May 22, 2011)

I don't know ways funnier. The meat gazing fox check-in out the gay bucks, or the doe blowing absolute azz!!!!!!


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

:teeth:


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## trz (Oct 9, 2011)

buckshot164 said:


> A few.
> *
> 
> *
> ...


What the heck is in that tree???


----------



## Jebs (Apr 28, 2012)

Sneaky fella


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Absolute Archer said:


> He's just showing off. Cool picture.


Ya that is very cool.


----------



## bgriff008 (Dec 28, 2011)

Flatfoot said:


>


LOL. Thats the best ever.


----------



## Gatr13 (Sep 21, 2013)

No Bigfoot pics?


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

wideerguy9 said:


> Highly doubt I will ever get anything like this again....



Cool fight club training video...lol


----------



## Stab 'em (Dec 26, 2008)

trz said:


> What the heck is in that tree???


It's a flying squirrel fanned out heading to another tree.


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Emo gobbler. 










Elite


----------



## pbuck (Mar 30, 2010)

Little unicorn dude with a BIG attitude. 



























Elite


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)




----------



## featherfreak303 (May 5, 2010)

cool thread, marked for later


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

cool pictures keep them coming....


----------



## Killerchef (Jun 29, 2013)

DWBlue said:


> Here's a couple of gay bucks....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Larry .(laughing).. Let's F with the guy who put that camera up....:set1_rolf2:
And or -
You want a picture?! I'll give you a f'n picture lmao


----------



## rbalan (Aug 9, 2008)

buckshot164 said:


> A few.
> *
> 
> *
> That buck looks sad. BTW, does this constitute being a "cull" buck in regards to the cull thread? LOL


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oDWRU7uZbtg


skip to the 1min. mark...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIq5Q6f64nQ


----------



## wmt3rd (Oct 20, 2004)

I guess this will count. http://news.yahoo.com/cameras-capture-eagle-killing-deer-russia-144336036.html

I thought this was amazing.


----------



## Absolute Archer (Aug 29, 2013)

wmt3rd said:


> I guess this will count. http://news.yahoo.com/cameras-capture-eagle-killing-deer-russia-144336036.html
> 
> I thought this was amazing.


WOW I never would of thought.


----------



## buckshot164 (Apr 23, 2003)

A few more.
* 

* 

* 

*


----------



## vjl3rd (Aug 17, 2013)

Not all that unusual. But I still love this pic I just found on my SD card


----------



## pse330 (May 5, 2012)

*first time seeing black bears*


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Awesome pics


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Died laughing at the farting doe! HAHAHA


----------



## ejp419 (Aug 8, 2013)

My personal favorite of all-time.


----------



## baddeerprd (Aug 20, 2013)

Flatfoot said:


>


OMG LMFAO that mad my day!!!! The arch in her back threw me over the top!


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Rathbuck (Jul 19, 2004)

Flatfoot said:


>



Oh man...thanks for posting that. I haven't laughed that hard in quite some time.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

Still laughing over this one. My buddy sent it to me


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

ttt


----------



## robampton (Nov 24, 2004)

t-maxx said:


> Recent one from my trail cam. Kind of an odd posture I thought? Looks like he's excited about something.
> View attachment 1772807


Look down to the farting doe video and I think you will have your answer on the posture.


----------



## spencer12 (Dec 21, 2009)

Anymore good ones out there?


----------



## Green River (May 13, 2006)

My trail cam captured this 6 pointer dropping dead at first light during opening day of youth season in KY. The second picture proves it was DOA! This was my youngest sons first deer and first deer hunt, sad to say I had to work and missed it but at least his brother volunteered to take him in my place, I think they made a day and some pictures that will last a lifetime. Funny thing is the deers first picture was taken 9 minutes before it was shot and it was only 20yds away, I'm sure they were texting their girlfriends...LOL!!!


----------



## cookie125 (Mar 21, 2011)

Fallow deer in Kansas


double main beam


----------



## belden148 (Feb 6, 2007)

*couple I have from my days in the UP of Michigan*


----------



## QS34Reaper (Nov 2, 2011)

Cool thread!!!


----------



## rut hunt (Jun 8, 2012)

The cows knocked my camera onto its back. This has to be the most unique ever


----------

